# The next thing I know



## nzed

Bonjour tout le monde,

I am looking for the translation for the phrase "the next thing I know"...

The context is:

The next thing I know, I am being woken up.

La prochaine chose que je sais, je m'est reveillé. 

I don't think it sounds right, it definitely sounds clumsy anyway. Also how would I say the last part ( I am being woken up)

Merci en avance!


----------



## Seeda

More context would help to be sure.
But if "the next thing I know" does mean "suddenly", then *soudain* or *tout à coup*.
I'm (being) woken up = on me réveille


----------



## Micia93

parle-t-on d'un cauchemar ici ?
je ressens l'idée comme "la dernière chose dont je me souviens, c'est qu'on m'a réveillé" ?


----------



## Seeda

Apparemment (même si c'est pas terrible comme source), ça voudrait dire *soudain*, *sans que je m'y attende*.

"On m'a réveillé" serait plutôt _I *was* woken up_. Ici c'est au présent.


----------



## Micia93

Seeda said:


> Apparemment (même si c'est pas terrible comme source), ça voudrait dire *soudain*, *sans que je m'y attende*.


 
ha d'accord!
je n'aurais jamais pensé à ça effectivement!


----------



## persona67

Micia93 said:


> parle-t-on d'un cauchemar ici ?
> je ressens l'idée comme "la dernière chose dont je me souviens, c'est qu'on m'a réveillé" ?


----------



## Seeda

Je viens tout juste de poser la question sur le forum "Anglais seulement" et, de fait, ta supposition initiale, Micia93, me paraît tout d'un coup plus juste


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour à tous,

"tout ce que je sais, c'est que je me suis réveillé."...???


----------



## Seeda

mirifica said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> "tout ce que je sais, c'est que je me suis réveillé."...???


 
Bonjour mirifica,

Je pense pas que ce puisse être correct puisque _the next thing_ veut dire "la chose suivante". "Tout ce que je sais" se traduirait par _all I know_.


----------



## franc 91

Et puis tout à coup on me réveille (a suggestion)


----------



## Dale Texas

Something like..."abrupte, je me ramine du coma, et me rends compte que..."


----------



## Anna73

La seule chose dont je me souvienne ou la dernière chose dont je me souvienne


----------



## Kecha

I'm not sure "next thing I know" is that specific. It's often used to tell a story and mean that things happened very quickly: "I open the door and next thing I know, there's a cat on my kitchen table!" or something. Nothing to do with remembering something...
"Tout à coup" would be my go at it.


----------



## Dale Texas

Of course, if you are merely looking for the exact quick French equivalent there is no probem as in Kecha's example.

However, in other instances you might be missing the_ sense_ of the expression, which does frequently but not always imply a losing of time and awareness as though having lost consiciousness:

"I was reading my book on the two-hour train from Boston to Washinginton, and the next thing I knew I was already in Washington!

The book absorbed the speaker so much that he or she lost all other awareness, and to me, not even the English equivalents of "suddenly, or all of a sudden" speak to that at all, the trance like state not being mentioned, just impled, but in this instance, they don't remember the trip itself.


----------



## Oddmania

Dale Texas said:


> Of course, if you are merely looking for the exact quick French equivalent there is no probem as in Kecha's example.
> 
> However, in other instances you might be missing the_ sense_ of the expression, which does frequently but not always imply a losing of time and awareness as though having lost consiciousness:
> 
> "I was reading my book on the two-hour train from Boston to Washinginton, and the next thing I knew I was already in Washington!
> 
> The book absorbed the speaker so much that he or she lost all other awareness, and to me, not even the English equivalents of "suddenly, or all of a sudden" speak to that at all, the trance like state not being mentioned, just impled, but in this instance, they don't remember the trip itself.



C'est une bonne explication; peut-être alors_ Et sans même que je m'en rende compte, on est train de me réveiller._


----------



## Fredddd

_"Et sans même que je m'en rende compte, on est train de me réveiller._" Je crois que là, il y a un problème de sens. Je dirais plutôt "avant même que"(il est difficile de se rendre compte qu'on vous réveille) ou "avant que je ne comprenne ce qui m'arrive, on me réveille"
Je "réveille" ce fil parce que j'ai à traduire "the next thing I know it's nightime". (by the way, night and nightime are the same, right ?)
contexte : il raconte un rêve (un cauchemar, en fait)
Les formules précédentes ne me semblent pas fonctionner ici.
est-ce que "Soudain, il fait nuit" suffirait ? ou plus brusque encore "Soudain, c'est la nuit" ?
Ou "Sans que je comprenne comment, il fait nuit" (dans son rêve, il passe sans transition du début d'après-midi à la nuit)
Ou "avant que je ne comprenne ce qui se passe, c'est la nuit" ?
qu'est-ce qui se rapproche le plus du sens de la phrase US, please ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## mylaine

confus, tt cela...la dernière chose dont je me souvienne...c'est quoi, en fait?


----------



## Fredddd

je ne pense pas que ce soit le sens mylaine. ce n'est pas à prendre au sens littéral mais c'est une expression toute faite
j'ai à traduire "*the next thing I know it's nightime*"


----------



## mylaine

ce sont mes futurs rêves? c'est la nuit qui va/vient s'imposer?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Fredddd

Je comprends comme toi :  _soudain, c'est la nuit

_Dans l'expression _n__ext thing I know_, il y a bien souvent l'idée de _soudain / tout à coup / du jour au lendemain / mine de rien ...

Puis la nuit est tombée sans crier gare / le temps que je cligne des yeux ? _


----------



## Fredddd

Rebonjour Nicomon (cette fois, il est 6h30 !)
mon ado fait un cauchemar. Il se rend compte que, dans son rêve, il y a un truc qui cloche. Et "the next thing he knows it's nighttime"
Alors, j'ai traduit par "Avant que je comprenne ce qui se passe, c'est la nuit"(et dehors, on dirait qu'il vient d'y avoir une guerre") (pour ne rien vous cacher de l'histoire !)
NB : j'ai enlevé le "ne" que demande "avant que" parce que c'est un ado qui parle.


----------



## Nicomon

Et moi qui était toute fière de mon _sans crier gare 

_Le « ne » explétif n'est jamais essentiel, même chez les plus de 14 ans.  

La décision ne sera pas la mienne, mais j'avoue préférer ta première option : _soudain, c'est la nuit_.


----------



## mylaine

nous y sommes...


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour à tous,

Permettez-moi de revenir sur ma proposition antérieure : "tout ce que je sais", qui figure à l'entrée "the next thing I knew" dans le Robert et Collins : *Ensuite, tout ce que je sais...*c'est qu'il faisait nuit (par exemple). Le terme manquant était "ensuite". Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## mirifica

Bonjour à tous,

Permettez-moi de revenir sur ma proposition : tout ce que je sais, elle figure dan sle Robert et Collins à l'entrée "the next thing I knew" = *Ensuite, tout ce que je sais...*
Si on prend l'exemple de Fredddd : Ensuite, tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'il faisait nuit ?


----------



## Nicomon

Dans l'édition que j'ai du R&C, "the next thing I knew" est traduit par « tout à coup », et c'est ce que je comprends de l'expression.

Je pense comme seeda (post #9) que « tout ce que je sais » serait plutôt en anglais : "*all* I know" ou à la rigueur "the *only *thing I know/remember".

Il me semble bien que _*next* thing I know _signifie presque toujours _suddenly _/ _unexpectedly_. Je suis d'accord avec les personnes qui ont écrit ce qui suit : 





> Suddenly
> out of nowhere
> before I realize it
> before I know what's happening
> all of a sudden
> 
> Before I know/knew it....
> Voila!
> There it is. (and then, "there it is," instead of "and then, the next thing I know..")
> All of a sudden...
> Before I could blink....


 Je préfère une phrase plus courte, mais je crois bien que la solution de Fredddd (#21) rend l'idée.


----------



## mirifica

mirifica said:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> "tout ce que je sais, c'est que je me suis réveillé."...???



Bonsoir à tous,

Je me réponds en citant à l'appui de ma proposition le Robert et Collins : The next thing I knew... = Ensuite, tout ce que je sais...


----------



## franklingrx

"the next thing I know/knew" is a set expression. 

It implies the passage of time during which the subject is unaware of some sort of change in a situation, then suddenly the subject becomes aware of a change.

It doesn't matter what causes the lack of awareness. It could be by sleeping, being in coma, or being engrossed in thoughts, or a conversation, the key factors are the lack of awareness during the passage of time, then the sudden awareness of some change in the environment without awareness of what happened in the intervening moments/hours/days.

"I was driving to Paris, dreaming of my girlfriend, the next thing I know, I'm in the city."

"We were sitting together at the cafe, deep in conversation, the next thing we know, the cafe was closing."

"I went to sleep late one afternoon, the next thing I knew, it's was tomorrow morning"

Si j'ai vu cette phrase "Avant que je comprenne ce qui se passe, c'est la nuit" et j'ai essayé le traduire en anglais, peut être que j'utilise "the next thing I know, it's nighttime"


----------



## Fredddd

thanks to all. Je commence à croire que les deux se valent mais que cela dépend de l'accent que l'on veut mettre : davantage sur les circonstances extérieures : "Après, tout ce que je sais c'est qu'il fait nuit"  ou sur la surprise ou la désorientation du locuteur "Avant que je comprenne ce qui m'arrive/ce qui se passe, c'est la nuit".
Dans mon contexte, un enfant qui fait un cauchemar, je préfère accentuer le côté "manipulé" du rêveur avec la seconde expression, mais, dans un contexte différent, moins "victime", plus succession d'actions rapides, la première serait sans doute bien mieux. "je suis entrée dans la banque et je me suis dirigée vers le guichet. Après, tout ce que je sais, c'est qu'on s'est tous retrouvés les mains en l'air avec des types en cagoules qui nous braquaient" (I suppose in English, you would translate it as well with "the next thing I know")
Your explanation was cristal clear frank, again ;-) thanks


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, tout ce que je sais, c'est que si j'avais à traduire « _tout ce que je sais _» vers l'anglais, ce ne serait pas "_the *next* thing I know_", mais plutôt ce que j'ai écrit au post #26.

Je ne traduirais aucune des phrases exemple de frank (#28) par _tout ce que sais_. Ni les équivalents de "_the next thing I know_" cités plus haut. Je suis un peu étonnée que ce soit une des suggestions du R&C. Mais bon... peut-être que je ne comprends pas vraiment bien l'expression, en fin de compte.


----------



## hirondelled'hiver

La nuit est tombée *en un rien de temps*.

Autre exemple:
 en un rien de temps, je me suis retrouvé pieds et poings liés.
etc...


----------



## Word!

Je voudrais proposer "Et voilà que..."

Exemple : "I was asking them what they were planning for their anniversary and the next thing I know, i'm hosting a party."

---> Je leur ai demandé ce qu'ils comptaient faire pour leur anniversaire et voilà que je me retrouve à organiser une fête.


----------



## OLN

_et voilà que_, bien sûr.


> _Voilà que_. [Suivi d'une complét.; situe un fait dans une succession, une chaîne] _(...) _− *En partic. [Présente un événement qui survient d'une manière brusque, inattendue]* source, CNRTL


Variantes : _
- et ne voilà-t-il pas que_...
_- et v'là-t-y pas que_...


----------



## franc 91

et voilà que - je trouve que c'est très bien aussi - voici une autre possibilité qui est peut-être plus familière : et puis voilà, c'est moi qui se trouve.....


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec 'et voilà que', et aussi avec :



mirifica said:


> "tout ce que je sais, c'est que (je me suis réveillé).".


----------



## Nicomon

Et voilà qu'Itisi s'amène... deux ans après le dernier post de ce fil de 2011 réanimé 3 ou 4 fois. 

J'aime bien « et voilà que... » et les variantes d'OLN, mais je continue - parce que j'ai de la suite dans les idées - de  penser qu'il y a une nuance entre "next thing I know/knew" et "all I know".   Comme Seeda,  c'est le deuxième que je traduirais par « tout ce que sais » et je ne vois pas le lien avec « et voilà que ».

Mais comme je l'ai écrit en 2012, peut-être que je ne comprends pas vraiment bien l'expression. 
À moins qu'il y ait deux façons de l'interpréter?


----------



## catheng06

Et ce dont je me souviens ensuite, c'est que l'on m'a réveillé/c'est que l'on me réveillait

(comme si la personne avait eu un black out et que c'était le première chose dont elle avait eu conscience ensuite..)


----------



## Itisi

Eh, oui, Nico, je me baladais à partir du fil actuel 'delivering to the door' !

Comme l'ont dit Fredd et franklingrx, il s'agit d'une expression toute faite, et il ne faut pas la prendre littéralement, Catheng.  mirifica avait raison d'insister !


----------



## Nicomon

Je sais que c'est une expression toute faite... mais de toute évidence, je la comprends mal  ou il y a plus d'une façon de l'interpréter.
Perso, je la comprends comme il est écrit sur cette page :





> All of a sudden; out of nowhere; without warning.


 et comme j'ai écrit au post 20.  Avant de revenir aux posts 22, 26 et 30. 

Je continue de ne pas voir le lien entre  « _et voilà que _» (qui à mon avis va dans le même sens que _soudain/tout à coup_)  et « _tout ce que je sais_ » ...
alors que tu dis être d'accord avec les deux options.

Mon édition du dico Robert & Collins, qui le traduit par « _tout à coup_ », aurait donc tout faux. Il faut vite que je le jette à la poubelle!


----------



## catheng06

Merci ITISI et Nicomon


----------



## Itisi

Nico, mon deuxième paragraphe était en réponse à Catheng.

Quant à 'tout à coup', je trouve que ça donne moins l'idée de discontinuité, de quelque chose qui ne s'explique pas logiquement...


----------



## eno2

Moi je vote pour tout à coup.


----------



## Itisi

Et moi pas !


----------



## eno2

Be positive. Votre choix?

La signification est paradoxalement : 'avant que je (ne) me
réalise'


----------



## Itisi

eno2 said:


> Be positive. Votre choix?
> 
> La signification est paradoxalement : 'avant que je (ne) me
> réalise'




Pour mon choix, voir plus haut !


----------



## eno2

J'ai lu tout, mais je ne me rappelle pas le choix préféré de tout le monde.


> _Je cherche des valeurs noir et blanc pour m'amener à la fabrication des tampons._
> 
> _Une autre fois je tombe sur une poste de Mélanie Testa, une artiste que je suis depuis longtemps et _*avant que je me réalise*_ je suis en train de couper un tampon depuis son inspiration:_


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Nico, mon deuxième paragraphe était en réponse à Catheng.
> 
> Quant à 'tout à coup', je trouve que ça donne moins l'idée de discontinuité, de quelque chose qui ne s'explique pas logiquement...


  OK.  Et moi je faisais référence à ton premier post, dans lequel tu cites la suggestion de mirifica.

« Tout à coup » est la suggestion de R&C (tout au moins dans l'édition que j'ai) et ça marche avec l'exemple précis donné.

Bien sûr que ce n'est pas la seule solution... ni toujours la meilleure... il suffit de relire tout le fil
À mon avis, il n'y a pas de solution "fit for all" mais j'aime le côté succinct. Tout comme celui de « soudain ».  
Ces deux expressions traduisent bien la définition du Free Dictionary que j'ai citée au post 39 dans bien des contextes.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> « Tout à coup » : j'aime le côté succinct. Tout comme celui de « soudain ».


Mais ça passe à côté du sens, qui pour moi est : "Vous n'allez pas me croire, mais/Je n'ai pas compris comment c'est arrivé, mais..."


----------



## eno2

The next thing I know
La premiere chose qui passe est


----------



## Nicomon

@ Itisi :  Ça ne passe pas tout le temps à côté du sens... que je dis.

Soudain (que je préfère) peut avoir ce sens. Le lien mène vers le CNRTL : 





> *II. −* _Adverbe_
> Tout à coup, sans signe avant-coureur. Synon. _brusquement, brutalement, inopinément, subitement _[...] _Vers le milieu de la nuit, je m'éveillai soudain_ (Alain-Fournier,_ Meaulnes_, 1913, p. 49)._Le gaz fusait en susurrant: il s'alluma soudain, avec une explosion légère; un long pinceau blafard jaillit, transperça brutalement les ténèbres_ (Genevoix,_Raboliot_, 1925, p. 249).


  Cela dit, on n'est pas obligées d'être d'accord.  Il est plus que temps que je passe à un autre fil. Ma lapine est trop présente ici.


----------



## Itisi

Nicomon said:


> on n'est pas obligées d'être d'accord.  Il est plus que temps que je passe à un autre fil. Ma lapine est trop présente ici.


D'accord (pour ne pas être d'accord) et allons promener nos créatures ailleurs !


----------



## joelooc

J'étais passé à côté de ce fil. D'accord avec tous ceux/celles qui sont d'accord avec la suggestion initiale de mirifica: dans la plupart des cas et celui de l'OP en particulier "tout ce que je sais" convient parfaitement pour faire l'éllipse du circonstanciel et ramener l'interlocuteur à l'essentiel ( qui suit _tout ce que je sais_)


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais promis de ne plus revenir sur ce fil, mais bon...

À  la lecture du dernier post de *ce fil*  (mentionné par Seeda au post 7) - et des dicos - je continue de penser qu'il y a plus d'une façon d'interpréter l'expression.

Je veux bien admettre que cela peut convenir dans le contexte de l'OP - bien que ce ne serait pas mon premier choix -  mais  rien à faire, pour moi
_tout ce je sais_  correspond en général à :_ all I know / what I do know.  
_
À mon avis - il vaut ce qu'il vaut - ça ne marche pas pour traduire _"the next thing I know" _dans cet exemple du Free Dictionary (déjà cité) qui le définit comme :_ 
All of a sudden, out of nowhere, without warning_ : 





> I was standing in line, minding my own business, when the next thing I know, a gunman runs into the bank and starts screaming at us to get on the ground!


  Ni pour traduire les expressions proche synonymes cités au post 26 ou encore cette phrase : 





> I was walking down the steps, and next thing I know she was standing right next to me.


----------



## joelooc

C'est tout le problème des expressions figées et de l'interprétation de leur sens en contexte. Je suis sûr qu'un Français métropolitain aujourd'hui dirait: "après, du coup, voilà" pour traduire "next thing I know" dans le contexte de l'OP. "après, du coup, voilà" ne veut rien dire et pourtant on l'entend à longueur de journée dans la rue et dans les média.


----------

